# Seasonal Past 165 Days?



## Borahae (Sep 13, 2020)

I'm definitely past the 165 days and still showing as seasonal on the grid and WorkDay. Does anyone know if being converted to a regular team member happens automatically and if there's an amount of processing time before it 'kicks in'? I've spoken to an ETL about it, who said that she would start the process. That was two weeks ago and I haven't seen her lately to follow up. Granted, we've had a lot of management changes in the last month or so and our fulfillment ETL isn't with our store any longer, so another ETL took over our department and everything's a little chaotic. Any insight would be great!


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Sep 13, 2020)

Keep on coming in when scheduled. When you reach a certain hour amt & more then 6 months with spot. They will send a benefits package to you.


----------



## BurgerBob (Sep 13, 2020)

401k forcin me to be responsible


----------

